# Just won't run!



## smallgassman (Feb 2, 2005)

I have a huskquavana(not sure of spelling) 6.5 Hp(brig and straton), rear wheel self propelled. After mowing season was over I drained the gas and oil and put it in the building. It was a nice day today so I dicided to get the mower out and see if it would start(I was really bored, and had no other mowers to work on).
I filled it up with new gas and oil, grancked it over and it wouldn't hit a lick. It ran fine before I put it up so I am not to sure what could have went wrong. It back fired a few times over the whole summer last year. Does anyone have any ideal what could have went wrong? I would really be greatfull for any advise anybody could give me on what might have happened.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

m'kay sounds like a flywheel key is partly sheared or or sheared, since you said it backfired. now what i do with my mowers is keep stabil stabilized fuel in it and keep it full of oil, you don't have to drain em. that will end up causing more wear to the engine and gum the carb and let what residual gas laft dry up and either gum. now could be that the carb is gummy or filled with dryed up gas. now you could clean the carb out with some carb cleaner and see if that helps but it sounds like a key to me since you said it was backfiring last year.


----------



## smallgassman (Feb 2, 2005)

I know what you mean about the carb being gumed up but I don't think that is it. The reason I think it is not the carb is cause I took the spark plug out and had my brother crank over the motor and it didn't have a spark. I think I forgot to tell ya'll that.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

flywheel key, check that, if its sheared you won't get crap, of course you could try a new plug or that plug in another mower to see if it gets spark, that and try the coil on the same size engine if you can to see if that is properly working, but sounds like a key if it gets no spark.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

check the kill wire that goes to the fly wheel break cable


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

woops forgot about that, hmm thats a easy one though, just take it off and then no more problems


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

fly brakeS AND GOVERNERS ARE FOR PUSSIES


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

haha thats why all of mine after the craftsman of course goes off warranty will be gone, hense i can always kill the engine with a screwdriver from the plug to the head, the flywheel brake is a safety device that i recommend taking off, it wears out the flywheel and well it does keep it clean but to tell you the truth it sucks, they always will break easy. luckily mine not yet. now governors, no not for scared people, reason why if i wanted to have fun just adjust it a little. gov. are actually good. but truthfully 3600 rpm is basically on most the top power they will make, some more when adj. and lots more when performace parted out with.


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

roperdude91 said:


> fly brakeS AND GOVERNERS ARE FOR PUSSIES


Flywheel brakes are there for a reason...You wouldn't say that they are for pussies if you've seen what I saw. I saw a guy tie a cord around the blade control handle on a self propelled lawnmower. This wouldn't be a big deal except the guy was bad about pinching the cables when he folded the handles down to transport it. The self propell cable was mangled so badly that the self propell got jammed in the drive position. The mower mower kept going after he let go of the SP handle and he couldn't stop it...it ran up against the side of the shop and made a very very dangerous situation for everyone trying to stop it, not to mention it could have been somebody's foot instead of the side of the building.

Anyone who gets rid of the governer is just an idiot. The governer is there to keep the engine from over reving itself to death (because these engines aren't perfectly balanced) and to keep the blade from spinning so fast that comes apart when it even touches something.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

honda commercial throttle control on em, it kills the engine when ya pull it to the stop position, and it dies pretty quick, think, the throttle plate slams shut, it kills it

if i use one of them, it goes on and hooks directly to the throttle linkage, no governer and crap if i dont use one the throttle syays in place and the fly brake pad is removed so it dont tear the flywheel up, just leave the kill switch on so when you let go of the bail it cuts off spark

governer worthless, use jbweld to hold throttle in place, easy start, no bog down and rev up too high, steady speed, good


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah that would do but the ones now with the steady gov. on them are just like that, no over reving and no bogging. older ones i do like because you can control the throttle, i can't count how many times i had a spot of fuel left in the tank and had a couple yards left to do and no gas left to fill the 3.5 and i go half or almost low and go through it and have fuel to spare, but i only do it in the back yard because that gets less sun and grows slower.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

roperdude91 said:


> fly brakeS AND GOVERNERS ARE FOR PUSSIES


,


it would take a big cat to mow with a push mower, maby a mountian lion or somethein like that , man roper dude you need to be bent over someones knee and your ass busted get real man dont you have a clue what a governor does for an engine thats where it gets its power thats how they make the tremendous torque they put out , torgue moves mass ,, anyway if the person that started this thread wants me to explaine to them what to check on the mower pm me and i will be glad to help you get it going it is a simple fix if it is the problem and i would almost bet on it ,,,,,, roper dude has no idea what he is talking about by eleminating the flywheel break and the governor on any engine would be a verry stupid thing to do and completley un nessassary the fly wheel break has nothing to do with the way an engine performs , and the governor is what tells the engine to make torque and when ,,,,,, my eight year old has more sense and manners than roper dude ,, and could probally give him the spanking he needs ,,


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

governer worthless, use jbweld to hold throttle in place, easy start, no bog down and rev up too high, steady speed



wow stupid stupid ,,,,


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

oh yea thumbs up for bbnissan


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

woops scrench buddy, you slipped and said the a word, tos says no cussing, but yeah it is very stupid, oh and plus he says that synthetic is worthless to use in a mower. ok check out http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=104233 and read about it. oh and flywheel brakes are good, they are there for safety, just on old engines i remove em, but i know not to do stupid things with em. i keep the kill switch working of course. and yep its a easy fix for the engine, just roper here wanted to ruin the thread by saying governer's and fly brakes are for pussies, probablly a key, not certain but he stated it backfired, and it could be which it has happened to me that the kill wire popped out and was touching the engine. or another thing, bad plug but thats a easy check.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

Bug Man Your Link Took Me To Another Worthless Post ?


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i know but it shows what you are talking about him being stupid, i mean come on synthetic is a waste in 4 cycle air cooled engines. and rotella which is just shell oil is better. sorry i know it was worthless, most of them they make are.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

i guess kids will be kids but he should not give advice that will get someone hurt or possibly killed ,, or jack a thread with some dumb off the wall crap ,that makes no sense at all,, i can see why he gets banned from sites that are pretty good


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

what gweb, well they acted sort of childish too, but of course he started it. but yeah of the wall crap for sure is not what's to be posted. i grow tired of it myself.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

oh and to show how childish they can be i was a member and they screwed me up and a couple others, oh and he says he put tecumseh rings on a honda head and a shorter rod and it ran, sae rod on it means the ticking, now thats my point right there thats shows it.


----------

